

Changing the Hotel Pricing Model  - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/08/changing-the-hotel-pricing-model/

======
cmurphycode
I'm sure the price reflects a compromise in savings between the hotel and the
consumer. While this is a simple example, removing inefficiencies like this is
a good thing for the company, and a good thing for the consumers.

By the way, much like the new reduced plastic bottles by Poland Spring, this
is a great example of company innovations spurred by the environment. So many
cost saving ventures would have been out of the question for companies due to
image (What? You expect me to get excited about the fact your bottles are more
flimsy??), and are now up for grabs. Companies that recognize this opportunity
will do well.

------
mashmac2
This sort of pricing is relatively common where I am right now in Lithuania
(other side of the world). You pay a daily rate, and then you pay for the
cleaning at the end of your stay (or more then once if it's a long stay).

